# 07 vs 08 Keo Carbon



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Other than cosmetic changes and grippier cleats, did LOOK make any changes to the Keo Carbon CroMo's this year? I heard from one LBS they were making the pedal body out of a more durable material but I haven't heard that elsewhere.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been searching for info myself. The only thing I know is that the cleats will have the non-slip rubber material.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

The grip cleats are nice so far, I haven't been using them long but they do feel better when you step off the bike.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Any idea if the 08 cleats will fit the 07?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

prschatt said:


> Any idea if the 08 cleats will fit the 07?


The Grip cleats are compatible with every Keo pedal.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Chas... so dodging the question whether there are any changes to the Keo?  

j/k

The last time something like this happened I was dealing with people at Turner and a month after I bought a XCE, they replaced it with the 5-Spot. 

Obviously pedals aren't as costly as a new frame. But I bet there are some changes coming down the pike.


----------

